# 1st DNP Run (21 day cycle)



## FearNoMan (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey 1st time posting was hoping to see if theres any experienced ppl that might give me a few pointer if they see that I should be doing anything different. 

Male 
27 Y/O
5"9
206

currently running a 1860 calorie diet 
60P/30C/10F.

i will be taking 200mg DNP for the 1st 4 days then up it to 300mg for another 4 days and max out at 400mg a day for 2 weeks making it a 21 day run. Also I take pills every 12 hours. So at the moment I'm taking 100mg at 6am then another 100mg at 6pm, and will continue to split my dose during that time arrangement. 

At the moment I'm trying to drink 1 gallon of water a day while taking Mega men energy & metabolism vitapack for vitamins. I keep reading to drink a lot of V8 but I'm not sure which one I'm supposed to get. Is it the original veggie one or the V8 splash etc.

I will be doing 30 minutes to 1 hour of cardio a day if I can deal with the heat. 

So i do have a question, I didn't read much about this while researching but I'm on day 1 and only have taken 100mg of DNP and I already sweating but I don't feel the heat. Only concern is that I have diarrhea. What can be done to fix this? (V8 will help since this is mostlikely a electrolytes imbalance. But like I said before it sure which I should be drinking, at the moment I'm drinking V8 splash but I'm assuming I got the wrong one)

and thanks for the help ahead of time and sorry if this post is annoying.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 23, 2017)

Well at least your sorry, stop the DNP and your diarrhea will go away.
.


----------



## FearNoMan (Sep 23, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Well at least your sorry, stop the DNP and your diarrhea will go away.
> .



Thanks seems like I got that back under control. Thanks for the words of advice and concern.


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 25, 2017)

FearNoMan said:


> Thanks seems like I got that back under control. Thanks for the words of advice and concern.


I just finished my 2 week 500mg cycle the last sunday and here are some stuff you should know.
-Always wear tank tops or tshirts, doesnt matter if its cold. 
-Keep going to the gym and do as much as you can. 
-preworkout is your best friend for being too lazy to hit the gym.
-Dont stress your muscles too much. 
-3 Grams of Taurine  split it 2 or 3 way everyday (one day you will wake up with a cramp if you dont)
-Caffeine pills before work help tones
-I always kept a 32 oz bottle of water on me
-Do cardio, its a must.
-Drink propel electrolyte packets, they are cheap too.(helps with the liquid sh1t situation.)
-Buy some towels and put them on your bed, (if you got an AC, max that b1tch at night.)
-BCAA during workouts help a tone.
-You will look like shit on dnp and a week after you stop, just how it works. 
-diarrhea is normal, gets better but its caused by the heat, so that wont go away until the cycle is over, gets better though. 
-Watch your diet after dnp.
Personal experience not objective guidelines, just try to stay alive and listen to your body.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 25, 2017)

oh look we got a dnp expert here haha


----------



## its what we do (Sep 26, 2017)

"Didn't read much about this whilst doing my research" 

Perhaps you can use that line on your tombstone  

on a serious note are you aiming to be in shape for a certain event? Do you have a timescale? 

If not consdier runing 200 mg for longer instead of upping it. It won't affect you hardly. It doesn't for me anyway . I don't get the sides off this amount bar a tad sweaty after meals. 

Im not sure about the shits, it'll naturally dehydrate you even more though so keep getting the water down you. 

You would think you would naturally be thirsty but it doesn't have that effect. Not on me anyway. 

Good luck keep us posted but bare I mind you don't win any prizes for coming 'first' in the losing weight competition and there's no point having the thinest waist and lowest BF from the grave &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## FearNoMan (Sep 28, 2017)

itismethebee said:


> I just finished my 2 week 500mg cycle the last sunday and here are some stuff you should know.
> -Always wear tank tops or tshirts, doesnt matter if its cold.
> -Keep going to the gym and do as much as you can.
> -preworkout is your best friend for being too lazy to hit the gym.
> ...



Thanks for the Input everything helps.


----------



## FearNoMan (Sep 28, 2017)

its what we do said:


> "Didn't read much about this whilst doing my research"
> 
> Perhaps you can use that line on your tombstone
> 
> ...



Yea I decided to stay on 200. Since I don't have any dead line I'm in no rush just needed a little help since I hit a wall. Thanks


----------



## FearNoMan (Sep 28, 2017)

Quick update 

Started 7 days ago at 206 and my current weight now is 197. So I've lost a little over a pound a week dieting and running on 200mg of DPN. 1st 2 days I didn't see any weight loss, by day 3 I dropped about 4 pounds (not sure how that happened). I might end this in one more week since I'm losing a lot faster than I thought I would. 

On a side note, on day 3 I felt like shit and thought I would die (but since I'm an idiot I continued my stupid journey on DNP) my heart started racing while I was laying down, got a little dizzy and out of breath. That lasted for about 5 minutes (felt longer) I jump in the in a cold shower felt a little better and that hasn't happened again ever since.


----------



## its what we do (Sep 28, 2017)

I started dnp (with cycle) 6 days ago. 

Ill do 3 weeks on then 1 off.

i don't need to do the one off I do it to fully see the effects/results and do my four week progress weigh/count .

Theres noting more motivating than seeing
progress.

My diet and training are bang on the button .

macros are 40/40/20 on a 2248 per day cals.

ill lose 8-10% bf on that schedule in 8 weeks and I will not do cardio. I hate cardio.

I don't give a dam about what others say about the cardio I go the gym for enjoyment and throwing weights around is my therapy.

Each to their own but this works for me ..

I am forty btw so no spring chicken


----------

